# Best wood for hamburgers?



## crvtt (Jun 3, 2013)

Going to smoke hamburgers for the first time and I'm torn on what wood to use.  I have hickory, mesquite, cherry, alder, pecan, and apple.  I was thinking a combo of apple and mesquite but was hoping someone had some first hand knowledge.  I'm sure it'll be good regardless of what I use, but the more I smoke the more I realize certain woods complement certain types of meat better.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 3, 2013)

Try your Pecan , a nice flavor reminiscent of Hickory but milder ; perfect for Burgers. JMHO!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 3, 2013)

I really like cherry for all beef smokes. A 50/50 mixture of hickory and cherry is really good too! I have also done a 75/25 mixture of cherry and mesquite, light on the mesquite and heavy on the cherry. Smoked burgers are the best!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jun 3, 2013)

I like full on mesquite for burgers!  I love the hickory/cherry blend but that is my go-to for pork - unlike my friend dirtsailor who prefers that combo with beef!

Basically, it's a preference thing.  You'll need to try out a few different woods to see which one YOU like best.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 3, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> I like full on mesquite for burgers!  I love the hickory/cherry blend but that is my go-to for pork - unlike my friend dirtsailor who prefers that combo with beef!
> 
> Basically, it's a preference thing.  You'll need to try out a few different woods to see which one YOU like best.
> 
> ...


HA and I like hickory/apple for pork or alder/apple for pork!

How about cheese, whats the best smoked cheese for a burger


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jun 3, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> HA and I like hickory/apple for pork or alder/apple for pork!
> 
> How about cheese, whats the best smoked cheese for a burger


LOL....well my friend, that's another on of them preference things...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I like all kinds of cheese, really like a smoked gouda with apple smoked bacon on a burger!  Or an extra-sharp white cheddar - but again - gotta have some bacon!!!

Which wood is best for smoking the cheese - to continue a theme..


----------

